
Hey Genie – You have 15 minutes to solve my team's problems GO - hbrengartner
https://standuppro.io/
======
hbrengartner
In today’s business environment, where things change so quickly, a monthly
goal qualifies as a long-term goal. Setting the right monthly goals is hard;
hitting them is even harder. Companies of all sizes struggle with this. It’s
an important skillset for an organization to master, though – monthly targets
are rallying points to denote progress, and consistently hitting them enables
better capital planning. So, how do you get better at it? You become a data-
driven company. Not a company led by data-driven executives; a data-focused
company. That involves deep cultural change. The fastest way to achieve that
total makeover is to talk about your monthly goal pacing every day…with your
entire company. To become a data-driven company that hits its goals
consistently, we made a radical decision: implement a daily 9am meeting with
the entire company. During this 15-minute meeting, called the Standup, review
your day-over-day progress on your monthly goals and your pacing. This weekly
~75-minute investment will revamp your business, and cure your challenges
around hitting monthly goals. There are three reasons why it is so effective:

1\. Became accountable to the morning report every day. 2\. Leverage the
entire company’s creative power to hit our goals. 3\. Make the transition to a
data-driven company, as opposed to a Leadership Team of data-driven
individuals. For teams, what gets measured and communicated actively gets
managed. If a company-wide 15-minute daily meeting sounds like a big
investment, it is. And the bigger your company is, the more collective time is
spent in the meeting. It’s not insignificant. But here’s the important
question you have to ask: How costly is it for you to not leverage the total
brainpower of your human capital? Today is June 23rd. Seven days left in the
month. Are you on pace or off? If you know, that’s a good start. Does
everyone?

\- Trent Hawthorne

